# Finally picked up my new baby!!!



## redfish1116 (Jan 30, 2011)




----------



## coup de grace (Aug 7, 2010)

*very nice...*


----------



## flatsfisher83 (Apr 23, 2011)

Suhweet!


----------



## Stuart (May 21, 2004)

Nice. You'll like it. Where you mostly going to be running it?


----------



## Dawg (Oct 4, 2010)

Looks good, you need help breakin her in?


----------



## redfish1116 (Jan 30, 2011)

*Need some redfish Slime*

I'll be running or poling her between Rockport and Corpus. I dont need help breaking her in as I do need help getting some casters to see some fish to cast to.... I need some Redfish slime on it!!! LOL


----------



## Golden (Aug 1, 2006)

Is this your first boat? Well I'm bett'n your just ich'n to put her in this weekend anyways. Shouldn't be a problem finding a spot to park at the ramp and plenty of folks just wait'n to help. HA! My advice Stay at HOME!

Now you're not going to use that poling skiff for conventional chunk'n are you? Those long rod racks aren't made for American Rodsmiths! Get someone (er... like me) to show you the fine art sightcasting with a flyrod! Now you're talking! Oh wait a minute this is a flyfishing forum...NEVER MIND! Congradulatons on the new boat. Make friends with a banker!


----------



## redfish1116 (Jan 30, 2011)

I will not be anywhere near the water this weekend!!! tooooo many knuckleheads out!!! I only intend to soak meat out of that boat to teach my 6YO how to fish and as he starts to love fishing I will wean him off the meat!!! and get him a long rod I'm a long rodder for life!!!


----------



## 808Ryan (Feb 28, 2011)

sweet ride!!!!


----------



## redfish1116 (Jan 30, 2011)

A little better pic...










It's pretty clean!!!

40 Tohatsu



























Forgot to mention the remote controlled trolling motor is the cats meow!!!


----------



## Golden (Aug 1, 2006)

Very Nice! Now where can we store that troll motor...oh there's a spot in the garage. Oops I have a better idea trade it off for a casting platform, stripping basket and down payment on a stiffy hybred 21' push pole...I can hear the applause in the backround. That troll motor although very cool is nothing but a flyline trap and worthless on the flats.

But I'm starting to have pangs you might be a "out of the closet" hardware chunker lurking on a flyfishing forum or worse yet...don't tell me that live well isn't for beer storage!:headknock


----------



## redfish1116 (Jan 30, 2011)

Already have a hybrid! Gotta keep it outta sight!!! ya know outta sight outta mind!!!! Just keepin honest people honest!!!

If you have a leaf/lawn basket and your not a total idiot it shouldn't eat your fly line!!!

No live well on this skiff artificial's for the non fly fisherman and live bait for the kids... I'm not quite sure I have the patience to teach a 6yo to fly fish... If that was the case than the boat wouldn't get slimed for years!!! 

I'm primarily a flyfisherman I'm not that stuck up yet to single people out because they don't fly fish!!!


----------



## Flycaster (Nov 7, 2010)

Phenominal looking boat, congrats!!! If I had one of those, I'd even be happy just sittin in it in the front yard drinkin a cold one... revin up the engine of course..lol


----------



## Stuart (May 21, 2004)

Yeah, ditch the trolling motor for the flats. You're line will get chomped eventually, I don't care what you do. Besides, you can't run the troller in the depth of water you can push that boat through.


----------



## jsinac (Jan 18, 2010)

I run a HB Guide 18 which has the same tunnel. The only issue I have with the boat at all is the tunnel which catches a lot of air which in turn overheats the boat. The answer is a low water pickup which solves the problem all together. Great boat. I would rather see my daughter in a whore house than my son in a Maverick.....


----------



## Bruce J (Jun 27, 2004)

Had to post this one following that Maverick comment 










Nice boat you've got there anyway! On the trolling motor issue, I agree it's not useful on the flats, but definitely nice if working some birds or lining up on some jacks. I would absolutely be sure the prop is turned off before fly fishing though or there will be an unhappy ending eventually.


----------



## rjackh (Mar 16, 2011)

i like the boat

and whats wrong with mavericks?


----------



## Bruce J (Jun 27, 2004)

Maverick's are great. I think there is just some fun being had.

Glad I didn't post a picture of my daughter though....


----------



## Matador (Nov 8, 2006)

Put a towel over the trolling motor when its up and you're good to go!


----------



## Joe. T. (Jun 7, 2008)

nice ride..........


----------



## LUISJG (Mar 22, 2006)

very nice boat,,congatulations.

..


----------

